# Is anyone else suffering??



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

From hayfever????????????????????????????
I can barely breathe or see out of my watery eyes, my nose is running like a burn and seriously it is not attractive. Am swallowing anti histamine like there is no tomorrow, but the one a day is not enough!!! Am considering taking another one to get some relief but am thinking tis not a good idea :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I have beconase nasal spray and eyedrops as well and nothing I say again nothing is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I may have to hibernate throughout the whole of summer sob sob!
One other thing I always seem to get worse when away from home so this does not bode well for me hols   

Woe is me!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm told a heavy dose of quizzes works wonders on hayfever 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Deepest sympathies...I don't suffer myself but am supervising exams with many who do and it's horrible to watch.

Somewhere I read that putting a blob of Vick (the vapour rub ointment not the liquid) round your nostrils helps as it traps the pollen before you have a chance to breathe it in. 

Might just be worth a try ? I also carry wet wipes for them to soothe their eyes and that does help a little though does not prevent it.

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Poor Carol, 
Good weather equals bad hayfever.

Have been there but seem to have grown out of it. 

Do try the trick of smearing some Vaseline or Vicks around your nose in the morning before you breathe in any air. It is meant to work and treat even though I haven't tried it. 

A good sup of rain will sort it out in no time!!

Ca


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Carolgavin

It must be a bad year - I seem to be suffering much more than usual too. I also found that the one a day was not working for me so I have gone back to good old Piriton which I can take 4 hourly - it seems to work quicker and I can take it as required (it may be psychological that I can take it more often so it works..... but I don't care!!).

Have you tried all of the different tablets? - you may find that another one suits you better.

I should also have shares in Kleenex Ultra Balm!!!!!!!!

Good luck!

Janine


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hay fever*

Have a G & T or two!

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ahhh that's where you are!!! full of snot!

Anywhoo stuff the hayfever when's next quizz sweetcheeks?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Its rumoured only intelligent people get it...............Thats me off the hook then lol lol lol. Best of luck though,you have my sympathy truly.
Ted.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Its rumoured only intelligent people get it...............Thats me off the hook then lol lol lol. Best of luck though,you have my sympathy truly.
> Ted.


Well that explains how Carol is suffering so much then. She is sooooooo hugely intelligent. My stay with her was an education.

Ca


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hayfever*

Hi folks

As many have said before ( maybe on this site) the key to the rise in hayfever over the last 50 years or so has little to do with houses that are too clean or our overly clean immune systems these days. Whilst it does complicate things a little, the cause, as most Scientists will tell you is simple. We evolved and have over the course of human life on this poor planet used to sweeten our foods 'Honey'. I can recall as a child being sent to the farm to buy eggs, milk bread and honey on a weekly basis. 
Now the science bit. Honey is made by bees that gather nectar from the flowering plants in their area. At the same time they pick up and transport pollen, much of which ends up in the honey. It helps give it that nice light brown colour. Now then, here is the clever bit, its called 'immunotherapy'. If you, as we all did in the past, eat honey daily, just a small amount, maybe to sweeten your tea or on toast, your bodies will become immune to the pollen in about 6-12 months. Your body will treat it as food, the complex protiens and sugar patterns on its surfaces will not illicit an immune response when the pollen ends up your nose or in your eyes.
I am NOT saying it will cure hayfever, it often does. But, it will significantly reduce the symptoms and if taken daily throughout the year, WILL go a very long way to increasing your bodies tolerences to the pollen.

One thing though, its no use buying honey from the supermarket.
That won't work. It MUST be local honey, from farm type shops or local bee keepers. This is because the local honey contains local pollen, which has a different surface pattern than pollen from plants elsewhere. 
Buy local honey, eat it on a regular basis and you will not get hayfever to your local pollen. Of course if you move area you will have to start all over again. Ain't nature wonderful? 

Regards to all

Antonia


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Surely, if your body treats it as a food- as it undoubtedly does- then the protein molecules in the pollen will be digested to peptides and then free amino acids in the stomach and small intestine and then be absorbed by the intestinal lining and so into the blood stream, indistinguishable from any other amino acids ?

How does honey manage any different transit ?

G


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

awesome lets do a quiz on honey! yum count me in - specially smeared all over me face in a mask like - ooh did I say that out loud?

Greenie


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Hayfever*

Sarah, my daughter, is suffering terribly at the moment. She had a GCSE maths module today and said her nose felt like it was burning inside. Her face is red and blotchy and she looks as if she's been crying.  It's not the maths, she said that was fine. 

Next year she's going to try acupuncture. Someone I know said he had very bad hayfever but has had acupuncture and doesn't need to take anything now. He needed one session per month during hayfever season for the first couple of years but now has only one or two sessions in the season.

We didn't know in time for this year but she's been so miserable she's prepared to try it next year when she'll be doing the bulk of her GCSEs.

Well, at least she says now that she'll try it but is worried about the needles. I can't see why when she was planning to pierce her own ear the other weekend. :evil:

Viv


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Here is Greenie relaxing:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yep that be me on a gold day! don't ask about the red and green ones yuk!

Am specially liking her gold hair. Fanx DABS honey ha! gerrit?

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hayfever*



litcher said:


> We didn't know in time for this year but she's been so miserable she's prepared to try it next year when she'll be doing the bulk of her GCSEs.


What about going private- or asking your GP- and getting your daughter started on a de-sensitising course ? There's time before next year.

eg

HERE

G


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Morning all, sorry canny stay long need to go out and get more hankies!!!!!
This morning I am going to docs as I know of a lovely wee tablet called telfast which contains a mahooooosive 180g of anti histamine compared to the distinctly miserly 10g of Cetirizine or Loratidine. Also I need some Ventolin. 
After that am gonna lie in a darkened room eating honey although am not sure there are any producers in deepest darkest Lanarkshire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then will smear vick and think up qwiz qwestions on all things honey!!
Oh years ago I had the de-sensitising vaccine didnae work and was blooming sore.

Greenie my love will see you on MSN tonight!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Hayfever*



Grizzly said:


> litcher said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't know in time for this year but she's been so miserable she's prepared to try it next year when she'll be doing the bulk of her GCSEs.
> ...


Thanks, I'll ask my GP next time I'm there. I know as Carol said it doesn't always work and also there are concerns about compromising the immune system - a bit like sledghammers and nuts. However, it isn't good having to sit exams while suffering so we'll have to think about something.

Viv


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Luckily don't know about hay fever as I hate honey 8O 

Do take anti histamine twice a day when within 50 miles of midges/mossies etc. Never done me any harm ....... twitch, twitch :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Must be some honey producers in deepest darkest Lanarkshire?

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*What about this device?*

Loads of people are raving about those new fangled electroninc thingies which you stick up your nose. Lloyds are doing them for a measly ten quid just now;

http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/webap...133&evtype=CpgnClick&langId=-1&catalogId=1008

My hubby would really like to try one, but as he has had nasal polyps I'm not sure it's suitable.


----------



## Needlesnotpins (Jul 22, 2010)

As an acupuncturist myself (and incidentally a sufferer with hayfever or allergic rhinitis to give it its 'proper' name!) I can confirm that any good acupuncturist should be able to help with the symptoms. Yes, I have needled myself for this problem, and yes it does work! In fact I answered the door to a delivery man with needles stuck around my face much to his amazement and amusement! :wink:


----------

